# Problem to update the .bin BMW software Update



## Fraizer (May 29, 2019)

Problem to update the .bin BMW software Update

anyone know please why i cant update ?

i put my vin of my E64 LCI 635D of 07/2009 with CIC and bluetoof etc... on this websit : https://www.bmw.com/content/bmw/marketBMWCOM/bmw_com/en_CC/footer/software-updates.html

my car is fully updated (2 weeks ago) with last ista-P and ICOM that mean the car part and the cic update part are all updated

it show me the the file UPD01008.bin

i put it on 3 differents usb key sandisk verbatim and other brand and different size. i format usb keys in fat32 and ntfs too = same result dosent display any message.

i put them too in glove box to test too but nothing happen.

i look on settings etc... even in blutooth area and i dont found area where with update.... then i plug the usb keys and wait wait wait... i reboot/reset the cic and same... nothing happend...

if you have an idea where to found the area to launch the update please tell me... my car is not updated with that file.



My VIN display that:

Type Code***8194;EB71
E Series***8194;E64 (MUE)
Series***8194;6
Type***8194;CABRIO
Model***8194;635D (EUR)
Steering***8194;LL
Doors***8194;2
Engine***8194;M57Y
Displacement***8194;3.00
Power***8194;210
Drive***8194;HECK
Transmission***8194;AUT
Colour***8194;CARBONSCHWARZ METALLIC (416)
Upholstery***8194;LEDER PEARL/LEDER PRECISION/D5 SATB (LED5)
Prod Date***8194;2009-07-08
Available upgrades
Rear view camera***8194;Check compatibility
Spare/replacement key fob***8194;Check compatibility
Additional iDrive features***8194;Check compatibility
Additional iDrive features***8194;Check compatibility
Vehicle options
L801A***8194;National version Germany
P7MPA***8194;Sports package
P7R7A***8194;Innovation package
S1CBA***8194;CO2 package
S217A***8194;Leather steering wheel
S229A***8194;Dynamic Drive
S230A***8194;Extra package, EU-specific
S2NSA***8194;BMW LA wheel, double spoke 288
S2TBA***8194;Sport automatic transmission
S302A***8194;Alarm system
S320A***8194;Deleted, model lettering
S322A***8194;Comfort access
S323A***8194;Soft-Close-Automatic doors
S387A***8194;Wind deflector
S388A***8194;Softtop, black
S423A***8194;Floor mats, velours
S428A***8194;Warning triangle and first aid kit
S430A***8194;Interior/outside mirror with auto dip
S431A***8194;Interior mirror with automatic-dip
S436A***8194;Fine wood trim
S442A***8194;Cup holder
S459A***8194;Seat adjuster, electric, with memory
S464A***8194;Ski bag
S481A***8194;Sports seat
S494A***8194;Seat heating driver/passenger
S502A***8194;Headlight cleaning system
S508A***8194;Park Distance Control (PDC)
S522A***8194;Xenon Light
S524A***8194;Headlight control
S534A***8194;Automatic air conditioning
S544A***8194;Individual equipment
S548A***8194;Kilometer-calibrated speedometer
S563A***8194;Light package
S5ACA***8194;High-beam assistant
S609A***8194;Navigation system Professional
S612A***8194;BMW Assist
S614A***8194;Internet, preparations
S615A***8194;Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A***8194;BMW Online
S620A***8194;Voice control
S633A***8194;Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S654A***8194;Radio Bavaria C III
S677A***8194;HiFi System Professional DSP
S698A***8194;Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6AAA***8194;BMW TeleServices
S6ABA***8194;Control for Teleservices
S6FLA***8194;USB/Audio interface
S710A***8194;M sports steering wheel, multifunction
S760A***8194;High gloss shadow line
S775A***8194;Headlining anthracite
S7SPA***8194;Nav Professional/cellph. prep. Bluetooth
S851A***8194;Language version German
S863A***8194;Retailer Directory Europe
S879A***8194;On-board vehicle literature German
S8S8A***8194;Country-specific nav. system supply
S8SAA***8194;Navigation access request,country-spec.
S8SCA***8194;Telematics access request,country-spec.
S8SPA***8194;Control unit CO2


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

You should already have that update, which is a very minor Bluetooth fix.
It won't do one if it is dated earlier than what it has.
Also just an FYI, updates can break as much as they fix.
They are only meant to fix problems, they will never give you added benefit.


----------



## Fraizer (May 29, 2019)

hi

no i dont have it at all, i recently update the car and cic at bmw and before that on this websit it dont show me this update but since i did that it show me with my vin i need to do that update. doing an scan or an update on bmw shop it send directly all the data to germany and update this web sit.

the problem is i dont have the area where i can choose on the idrive software update...


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

The update you did caused the trigger.
This update does not apply to you.
Research that number and you will see.
Again, if it not broken, don't fix it!


----------



## Fraizer (May 29, 2019)

the update i did caused no any trigger.

it was like that before this update no any line on settings where to go to choose software update

and when i put my vin at bmw even now it show i need that idrive / blutooth update. the bmw shop where i update the cic and the car told me 3 weeks ago when they make me that update i will need to update that file with an usb stick etc... i told them about that line and i must let them the car and pay for it and i cant because it cost alot.

maybe is a way to display this line with ncs expert... i received my icom


----------



## Fraizer (May 29, 2019)

it look some cic dont have this update line... i have to use NCS expert to dispaly this linbe and finaly i can make this update.. :/


----------



## gkski (Sep 4, 2018)

How does BMW number its software updates? For example is TB-006.025.001 more recent software than TB-001.062.032? I.E., is it ordered on the first 3 digit, then the next 3 digits and finally the last 3 digits.

thx,


----------

